# dont know what to do



## girlygirl (May 19, 2009)

I have been with my husband for almost 12 years and married for 6 years. We have 2 children who are 4 and 6. We fight frequently and frankly dont do much together. Our lives center around the kids and he goes out with his friends. He told me this week that he still loves me because we have 2 children together but he isnt in love with me anymore and that I am not his best friend. He says that he knows I feel the same way and I am lying if I say I don't. He is planning to move in with his parents to figure things out. He will still come home every day to stay with the kids after school until I get home from work. Iam so devastated right now that I dont know what to do. I cant stop crying and it hurts sooo bad. I want him to go to couseling with me but he says that he thinks it is too far gone. I am going myself because I am unable to function at this point and want to do what is right for my children so that they can get through this. Any ideas on what to do??


----------

